# E-books on macro-photography and focus stacking.



## The_Traveler (Sep 19, 2016)

Michael Erlewine is a very accomplished macro photographer and prolific writer.
He posts photos routinely at Nikongear.net but his free e-books are available at *this link.*  (about 2/3 of the way down the quite long page.)

Michael is a devoted Buddhist and astrologer so the first 2/3 of the list are about some aspects of either of those topics.
There are 28 beautifully illustrated and annotated free e-books on different areas of macro and focus stacking.


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice set of e-books. Read the shortest one and found it interesting so will take a look at the others. Thanks for the link.


----------

